# Hairless Manx Babies!!



## Stina

Wooooo! My mice are so good to me! Litter out of 2 hairless carriers (sire was also dominant manx)....11 babies, lost 1...3 have turned out hairless and all 3 of them just happen to be manx! They've just started losing hair on their faces and legs  They are quite possibly the first ever hairless manx mice (if you know of any others let me know!)!

pew buck

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

creme buck (Ay c^ch/c)

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

agouti doe (my fav...she's so cute!)

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse baby by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## candycorn

So they obviously have shortened tails, but are not totally tailless or have little nubs. At what length of tail are they considered manx? 
Does the tail get shorter with each good breeding? 
I don't know much about it, so I am just curious. No insult intended for your amazing little babies! They look so cute right now!


----------



## Stina

The dominant manx gene produces shortened tails of various lengths...if they have a shortened tail b/c of the gene, they are manx. A manx with no tail or a small nub can produce manx babies with nearly full tails.


----------



## Stina

Pics from last night!...they change so quickly!

agouti doe

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

cream buck

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

pew buck

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 16 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Frizzle

Ug, they are so ugly they're cute! Makes me think of when birds molt, and they look pretty oopy for a while. The cream buck is my favorite, with his little Mohawk.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Naw... it'a a little Yetti!! XD I love the buck <3


----------



## skinnybaby212

erm im not sure what to make of these...erm i cant decide if they're cute or ugly, never seen them before!


----------



## Stina

hehe....they just make me laugh! They're cuter in person simply b/c they're so small...lol
Here's last night's pics!


Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 17 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Frizzle

Why are they so squinty? Do they look like that when they get older, or is it that they are just not used to the new look?


----------



## candycorn

Frizzle said:


> Why are they so squinty? Do they look like that when they get older, or is it that they are just not used to the new look?


I actually wondered that too. I though maybe their hair falling out was uncomfortable or itchy.


----------



## Stina

I think they mostly just didn't like the light...lol


----------



## candycorn

Awwww poor babies! *grin* They better get used to pictures! They are going to be well recorded!


----------



## Cait

The PEW reminds me of the Wombles :lol:


----------



## candycorn

MouseBreeder said:


> The PEW reminds me of the Wombles :lol:


I had to google that one..and OMG I am going to have nightmares! LOL!


----------



## Cait

:lol: I did wonder if I should explain what they were. You can't be scared of the Wombles though!


----------



## Stina

LOL!

And yes...they will be well recorded!...lol I plan on photos daily until they are fully hairless!


----------



## Shadowrunner

Super cute, especailly the last one.
However they remind me of feathered Velociraptors. xD


----------



## Stina

lol...velocimice!

Last nights pics! ...I made a new photo "box" that is bigger then the old one and changed the fabric out.


hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr


hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

I swear to god this girl poses for me....lol Also I think its histerical that she looks like she's wearing a fur stole in some of the pics...

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr

hairless manx mouse 18 days old by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Rhasputin

Stina you must be very wealthy! Buying all of your mice mink coats like that!


----------



## Laigaie

It's too bad they can't keep that look. They're like Naked Neck chickens, or maybe like Showgirls (Silkie/Naked Neck crosses). It's kinda awesome.


----------



## moustress

They don't look right to me; poor little things.


----------



## Frizzle

Laigaie said:


> It's too bad they can't keep that look. They're like Naked Neck chickens, or maybe like Showgirls (Silkie/Naked Neck crosses). It's kinda awesome.


I was thinking of buzzards, but turkens and showgirls work too! :lol:


----------



## Stina

lol at showgirls and turkens!



> They don't look right to me; poor little things


Poor why?...just b/c they look funny doesn't make them in any way unhealthy or mean they are suffering. They are perfectly healthy and act totally normal  If they did anything to suggest that their welfare was suffering I wouldn't be interested in breeding them!


----------



## Frizzle

Where is today's pictures! I was showing a friend, she think they "so hideous, that they are cute. Like old men." lol, glad to see she agrees!


----------



## Stina

LOL...literally was making the post as you sent that! 

2 days of updates!

pics from Tuesday!

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 19 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Last night's pics (Wednesday)

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr

Hairless Manx Mouse 20 Days Old by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Frizzle

Hahahahahahahah, they are sooo funny looking! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Cait

The first one on the Wednesday photos has a little hula skirt on :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Why do all hairless mice have huge ears?? :lol:


----------



## Stina

b/c they have no hair around the base to make them look smaller! ...these guys still have crappy ears...but they are bigger than their grandparents (the orignal lab stock hairless)


----------



## Frizzle

Hey, do the hairless have eye lashes? I see they have whiskers, but I was still wondering. In fact, do mice in general have lashes? I know not big ppl type, lol, but little ones?


----------



## Rhasputin

Frizzle said:


> Hey, do the hairless have eye lashes? I see they have whiskers, but I was still wondering. In fact, do mice in general have lashes? I know not big ppl type, lol, but little ones?


Yes normal mice have eyelashes. Hairless mice sometimes have eyelashes and whiskers, but often they lose them by adulthood.


----------



## Autumn2005

I had no idea that hairless mice got hair like everyone else, and then lose the fur! They seem to be losing their fur at about the same time that regular mice would be getting their adult coat in?


----------



## shazzalot

HELLO! i am new to the forum but not new to mouse breeding, love the babies, are you still breeding them? i have just got my first lot of hairless manx with no tails at all =) they are just opening thier eyes and starting to loose the hair, i dont know of any others in australia, please feel free to chat to me id love to compare notes


----------



## GibblyGiblets

I...don't know how to respond to these xD

they look so pathetic xD...but it's a good pathetic..the cute something you'd see in a scary dream,l kinda cute pathetic o3o


----------



## Stina

lol...I loves them  I don't have any hairless rex at the moment...but probably will in another 2 generations again.


----------



## Autumn2005

So I'm thinking... when breeding hairless, you don't have to worry about color as much? B/c the hair just goes away? Is the skin still pigmented like with pinkies?


----------



## Stina

Pigment remains on the ears/tail mostly....and a tiny bit elsewhere. But yes, for showing, pigment doesn't matter *as much*....though dark colored animals and splashing will affect the appearance...especially during any moults (they do grow some hair when moulting)


----------



## keeper10

i breed them and hairless rats


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

OH how... oddly... cute! A bit funny looking but in a good way! Ive always wanted siamese mice and hairless.. Getting closer to siamese but no where near hairless . There adorable!


----------



## christina

Oh my god these are so adorable!
*adds to list of mice i must have!*
i find something very beautiful about the Hairless's


----------



## madmouse

Holy crap! I'm sooo jealous... manx *and* hairless!! I love them so much during the hair loss stage. I wish there was a way to keep them at that hairless-face-furry-body stage. That's when they're the cutest. Congrats!


----------

